# final questions about plants



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

will this be ok for fertalizer http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1086310201510, it dosent say it has iron, but it probabally does

can you give me an link on a descent cheap co2 system for a 29g, would this work? and if so how does it http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1086319396310

in my tank i have a normal 20w light that came with it. is that enough

the plants im wanting are the following:

http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/va071.html Vallisneria : Vals, Jungle (Vallisneria gigantea)(sold 10 plants per order) 1 order

2 http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/bp035.html Bunched Plants : Anacharis (Egeria densa)(LARGE size 9"-11", 6-8 stems) $1.90 4 orders

3 http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/bp032.html Bunched Plants : Green Temple (Hygrophilia corymbosa)(LARGE size 9"-10", 6-8 stems) $1.69 1 orders

4 http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/sa067.html Sagittaria : Sag, Subulata (narrow leaf)(Sagittaria subulata) - 10 Plants per order $4.90 1 order

5 http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/mi084.html Specialty Plants : Java Moss (Vesicularia Dubyana)(clump approx size of tennis ball) $2.99 1 order

6 http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/sw046.html Swords : Sword, Ruffle (Echinodorus martii)(medium size (9"-11") $1.99 2 orders


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I suggest to to use Seachem's furtilizers.Check the link at PetsMart.

For a 29g tank Hagen's C02 is efficient and tested.Again a link from PetsMart

As for the plant list you 've made all of them are easy plants that require basic to medium fertilization and basic to medium lighting.

Keep us updated when you set it up!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

should i get the flourish plant suppliment, or the flourish plant suppliment with irom

ps. i spent like one and a half hours looking up those plants!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I personally use the following:

Flourish (Seachem)
Flourish Excell (Seachem)
Root Tabs+Iron (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals)


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> I personally use the following:
> 
> Flourish (Seachem)
> Flourish Excell (Seachem)
> Root Tabs+Iron (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals)


1. should i use all of these or just one, id like one that does it all.
2. also ive been reading some about co2, and how you have to test ph and kh to make sure co2 isnt too high, since this co2 system is ment for small tanks, would i not need to learn all this bs about testing.
3. i have solved my lighting problem, im going to get a sheet of plexiglass, cut it to size for my tank, drill a hole to drop food into and put my 20w light from that tank, and 2-17w lights from my 55g that arent in use. this would add up to 54 total watts, this is ok, right.
4. many of these should i get to cover the floor of my 29g well, they come in groupes of 10 so 10 or 20 Sag, Subulata (narrow leaf)(Sagittaria subulata) - 10 Plants per order


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

anyone)husky jim) got me some answers, simple questions yes/no


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

1.I personally use all of them.This depends according to your plant needs.I think that in your case you will be ok with just 'Fourish' and once every three months some 'Root Tabs'.
2.Here is a good link explaining the Co2 water chemistry issues.Link:Malawi Cichlid Homepage--Co2
3.I believe that you will be OK with the lighting issue.
4.???-I cannot understand this...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I saw that you edited number 4.My suggestion is 10 plants.Plant them correctly and in no time you will have many sprouts!


----------

